# Most sedating TCA/Tetracyclics ???



## Schneegestein (Mar 22, 2016)

Hey you :smile2:

I suffer from severe insomnia since longe years. In the past i took mostly diveres neuroleptics ( Quetiapine/Clozapine/Levomepromazine and others...)

I stopped this cause i change the doctor some months ago. My Insomnia is so that i slept the four last nights ca. 3 hours :crying:... i feel now like i had run off with my head against a wall, i can't concentrate...totally like a zombie. 

I will go to my psychiatrist in a few hours. He told me we will add an tri-oder tetracyclic antidepressant for sleep.

You got expierience with REALLY sedating ? I know Amitriptyline but it is not enough at 150mg. Doxepin worked not in the past at 300mg.

Maybe high dose Trimipramine,Mianserin,Maprotiline,Mirtazapine or others...

the doctor said it is possible in my case to combine two of them.

Please help me :crying:


----------

